# washout field trial dogs



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

I am looking for a washout field trial dog to do hunt test and make a hunting dog. What price range are these dogs in (i normally by a puppy so i dont know)? and if so why do they normally wash out and does anybody know anyone or have any wash outs?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Huntinlabs,

There's a wide range of definition of "washout". In general, if a dog's for sale, there's a reason.

One man's washout is another man's champion.

The classifieds will have "started dogs" as well as "wanted ads" that will feature all sorts of dogs older than the just-weaned pup with various degrees of training and experience.

When you search the opportunities, I'd suggest that you get a list of questions down in advance, and be selective. If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is!

Everyone's needs are different. Like Patrick Johndrow used to say, when he'd quote is Grandfather, "If every man wanted the same thing, everyone would be chasing your grandmother."

Chris


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

for field trial washouts, i've seen $1500-$10k. Ranging from year old to older qual/aa level dogs. Sometimes people just dont think they are national caliber dogs. Like Chris said, there is a huge range! This has been my experience though.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Most will say " he is NOT a washout.....he just wont make an all age competitor for me" or " he is just not fitting our program" Just so you will be aware not to mention the WO words when you call some that may be available.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Well put.

John Lash


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Jay Dufour said:


> Most will say " he is NOT a washout.....he just wont make an all age competitor for me" or " he is just not fitting our program" Just so you will be aware not to mention the WO words when you call some that may be available.


 
I donno, I have considered selling a dog that is definitely not a washout...


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

huntinlabs said:


> I am looking for a washout field trial dog to do hunt test and make a hunting dog. What price range are these dogs in (i normally by a puppy so i dont know)? and if so why do they normally wash out and does anybody know anyone or have any wash outs?


You are only minutes away from Blackwater Retrievers. Bill and Becky Eckett can probably put you in touch with such dogs. Closer to Columbia is Dex Doolittle. He would also be a good source.

John


----------



## rabersin (Dec 2, 2009)

One piece of advice I will give you on buying an already trained dog. When the person selling the dog says watch this, be very suspicous. Many times the seller will set up some marks and blinds and show you the dog run these. Just keep in mind, the dog may have run that blind or picked up those same marked dozens of times. I have seen people train for a week on a specific set of marks and blinds knowing a buyer was coming at the end of the week. The buyer gets there and watches the dog pin a 300 yard triple and line a 400 yard blind. Let the seller run his/her marks and blinds and then say, let me set up a couple. if the dog still performs, you are probably getting what you think you are. if there is a substantial difference, talk to the seller about it. Ask them how long they have been running those marks and blinds. You will see how honest the seller is. Now I am not saying walk away from the dog, but do not get fooled. "Buyer Beware"


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Good idea.I just let the buyer set up the blind,and direct me and a birdboy to throw the marks of their choice.Several have asked me why,and I tell them that some would stage a good performance......they laugh and become more confident in the dog.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Jay Dufour said:


> Good idea.I just let the buyer set up the blind,and direct me and a birdboy to throw the marks of their choice.Several have asked me why,and I tell them that some would stage a good performance......they laugh and become more confident in the dog.


Jay is dead on with this. The buyer should direct the evaluation session, or at least be given the opportunity to do so.

Also, just because a dog is being sold, does not automatically make it a washout. I am wrestling with the good problem of having two young dogs that show a lot of potential when I fully intend to keep and run only one of them. Neither will give me a reason to pick one over the other. It's a delima, but a good one. 

fp


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good problem to have Frank.


But, I'd keep the black one.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

So you can advertise Competitive Field Trial retriever for sale,not "will make a great hunting /hunt test dog." Big difference.Actually, you would not have to advertise.....but you see what I mean.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Jay & Frank , 


Just nail it!


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Be careful and watch for any adverse reaction from the dog. A friend bought a dog that had been worked for a year by a well known amature on this forum. Dog had been though FF and a lot of advanced training and was washed out. Sold for the orgional price of the puppy. Turned out to be very shy, not a agressive retriever, no confidence and spooky. Had to be handeled with kids gloves for a couple years before he would start to come around. Use of the collar really sent him into a spin. The new owner gave up on making him a Master Hunter. Becareful of what you get. Bud


----------

